# Bolens 800 engine



## amike_321 (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a Bolens 800 tractor that I am rebuilding. 
It has a 7hp wis. engine on it now. I bought it to rebuild but I wanted to add a new engine, or rebuild a tr-10d for this tractor. 
I think the engine output shaft is 1 inch, can anyone verify this and does anyone know of a honda, techumseh, etc that will fit the bolts on the tube frame. I have the dual pulley sheave that is still on the 7hp engine. Thanks for the help.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

amike_321

I would suggest using a tubeframe engine. It would be a whole lot easier and probably be a better choice for working with the transmission. Those old one lungers have a lot more torque which is what actually moves you. Horsepower sounds nice on the newer machines but torque is what really counts.

That being said a TRA-10D would be a better choice than a TR-10D. The TRA-10D has an external coil rather than the flywheel magneto. It's much easier to service the ignition system.

Some direct bolt in engines would be a Wisconsin S-7D, S-8D, TR-10D, TRA-10D, TRA-12D, Tecumseh HH100, HH120, B&S from the newer G11. Any Tecumseh engine above an HH120 will need the hood cutout and the scoop. The hood on the 800 being the old design will have a different contour than the newer flat top hoods. But you could mount a newer hood on the older model tractor.

Another thing to keep in mind is the ignition switch and wiring harness will be a little different on some applications depending on whether or not the engines have a flywheel magneto, points and coil or solid state ignitions.


----------



## amike_321 (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a 8hp wis. that is ready to go in. I will ditch the magneto right off the bat, after too many troubles before, and convert to an external VW coil like I did on my dad's 1000. 
Would the torque from the Wis. 8hp be better than a newer say 8-10hp honda, tech, or similar?
I am also rebuilding the deck to be able to cut the grass, and I want to be able to pull a rake or collector bin.
have a dedicated grass cutting machine, but I want something to have the old time novelty and feel to it. thanks for the help.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

amike

I would think the longer stroke in the old wisconsin would give you more torque.

You know if you could post a seperate thread on your ignition conversion with a step by step description and the parts used it might be very helpful for some other members with the magneto ignitions that maybe aren't really sure about what works better or how to go about installing a diffferent system.


----------

